# Whats this color?



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't figure out what color my yearling filly is. She looks like she turning bluer and bluer everyday. But her nose is light. Her legs are dark and her shoulders and back are blueish and she doesn't have a grulla strip. What do you guys think?


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

I forgot to tell you shes Appendix breed. Her daddy is Zippo King Hollywood and the Thoroughbred in her is Par


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know the colors of her parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have no idea I can't find pictures of them. I just know the names


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do you know the colors of her parents?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I have no idea I just know there names!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She looks like she is greying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> She looks like she is greying
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Really? I found out that her dad was a buckskin and mom was a bay


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do you know the colors of her parents?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Okay her dad is a buckskin and mom a bay


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any more full body pics of the filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Do you have any more full body pics of the filly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here ya go


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I could be WAY off base, but she almost looks like a smoky brown (brown-based buckskin or "brownskin," if you prefer) with sooty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I could be WAY off base, but she almost looks like a smoky brown (brown-based buckskin or "brownskin," if you prefer) with sooty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I look into it! Thank you. Do you think that she has a nice color ?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I also agree smokey brown base. The greying look might be the pictures they aren't very clear and kinda dark.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I think she does. 

So you understand genetically what I'm talking about, her color would be black base + brown agouti (At) + cream + sooty (instead of a regular buckskin, which would be black base + bay agouti [A] + cream). Brown and bay are closely related (and often mistaken for one another), as they are both variations of the agouti gene. Bay agouti restricts the black to the hard points of the horse (muzzle, legs, mane, tail), while brown does the same AND lightens the soft points of the horse (muzzle, eyes, inside of elbow, flank, point of buttock), making them an orangey cinnamon color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes, I think she does.
> 
> So you understand genetically what I'm talking about, her color would be black base + brown agouti (At) + cream + sooty (instead of a regular buckskin, which would be black base + bay agouti [A] + cream). Brown and bay are closely related (and often mistaken for one another), as they are both variations of the agouti gene. Bay agouti restricts the black to the hard points of the horse (muzzle, legs, mane, tail), while brown does the same AND lightens the soft points of the horse (muzzle, eyes, inside of elbow, flank, point of buttock), making them an orangey cinnamon color.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay so will she get dark when shes older or like a littler color. Do you think she will be solid brown or soild bay ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She won't get darker or lighter. She will most likely stay the same. The lightening is in those soft points only and stays there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> She won't get darker or lighter. She will most likely stay the same. The lightening is in those soft points only and stays there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So she won't change at all?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking gray from that first photo, too 

She'll never be solid bay or solid brown- if she's smoky brown she'll always be smoky brown (which is a gorgeous color IMO!)

Brown-based horses do have a tendency to change colors throughout the year, though, so you might see her look almost like a regular buckskin at some points, and almost as dark as a regular brown horse at others. She'll probably always retain some hint of the fact that she's not either, though, especially in her face.


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I was thinking gray from that first photo, too
> 
> She'll never be solid bay or solid brown- if she's smoky brown she'll always be smoky brown (which is a gorgeous color IMO!)
> 
> Brown-based horses do have a tendency to change colors throughout the year, though, so you might see her look almost like a regular buckskin at some points, and almost as dark as a regular brown horse at others. She'll probably always retain some hint of the fact that she's not either, though, especially in her face.


Here are more pictures she really isnt very like "brown"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yeah definitely smokey brown or brown based buckskin! Brown is just the name for the type of agouti. It's different from regular bay agouti and was given the name brown to distinguish it. Don't take brown so literally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Oh yeah definitely smokey brown or brown based buckskin! Brown is just the name for the type of agouti. It's different from regular bay agouti and was given the name brown to distinguish it. Don't take brown so literally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So shes gonna stay like this. Its a nice color i think


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's young and brown based so her color with vary a lil bit but basically she'll stay the same color her base isn't going to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Oh yeah definitely smokey brown or brown based buckskin! Brown is just the name for the type of agouti. It's different from regular bay agouti and was given the name brown to distinguish it. Don't take brown so literally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So shes gonna stay like this. Its a nice color i think


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree with Peppy. 100% smokey brown. Love her coloring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Agree with Peppy. 100% smokey brown. Love her coloring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Agree with Peppy. 100% smokey brown. Love her coloring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you think she has nice conformation?


----------



## barrelracer99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> She's young and brown based so her color with vary a lil bit but basically she'll stay the same color her base isn't going to change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 What do you guys think about her conformation?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Really hard to judge her conformation from the pics you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Unless the white balance is off in those photos I'd still guess gray even though I know the tail isn't quite right for a gray, and neither parent is gray :? I'd expect a much warmer hue from a brown-based buckskin. If this were my horse I'd probably be unsure of myself until I DNA tested


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Unless the white balance is off in those photos I'd still guess gray even though I know the tail isn't quite right for a gray, and neither parent is gray :? I'd expect a much warmer hue from a brown-based buckskin. If this were my horse I'd probably be unsure of myself until I DNA tested


Neither parent is grey so it's impossible for the foal to be grey as one parent must have the gene and grey is dominant so grey would show. The color is just kinda off with some of the photos I guarantee you whatever camera she is using, this horse is definitely smokey brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

